
Ask HN: Going from manager to executive. What should I know or learn? - sturza
Recently I got promoted to executive level. What is the difference and what skills do I need to acquire?
======
jger15
Congrats! Found this to be a thought-provoking read:
[http://delian.io/lessons-3](http://delian.io/lessons-3)

------
angryasian
I thought most companies consider executive level VP and higher, going from
manager to VP is a big jump.

If its a startup probably nothing. I don't think a bigger company would jump
you this many levels.

------
staller
What kind of manager position to what kind of executive?

